# Drilled kettle valve hole too big - Help!



## jhsbaker (8/5/15)

So I thought that I only had one size of hole saw (the correct size for my kettle valve) , until I drilled the hole. 

Turns out I have 1 1/4 in and 9 7/8 in. 
Now I can't seal the gap.. I have washes that cover the gap but it still leaks. 

Anybody got some advice to fix it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Flange nuts


----------



## Bridges (8/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Flange nuts


Thats a bit rough isn't it? Are you OK James? Lets stop this name calling before someone gets upset.





Oh yeah Stu's right Flange Nuts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/15)

Bridges said:


> Oh yeah Stu's right Flange Nuts.


Thankfully, Bridges knows his flange


----------



## Bridges (8/5/15)

Subject matter expert...


----------



## MitchD (9/5/15)

If it is ss why don't you get it welded?


----------



## jhsbaker (9/5/15)

I think that it will still leak around the edges of the flange nut because it is round. I have a washer on it and it is leaking from behind the washer. It is a $70 ebay job so it is probably cheaper to buy a new one than to ss weld. Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/5/15)

While your washer is in position run some silver solder around it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/5/15)

Just looked at your pic, have you used galvanised fittings?


----------



## mattlea266 (9/5/15)

Have you got teflon tape on the thread going into the pot?


----------



## TheWiggman (9/5/15)

As above, looks like it's leaking through the thread. Go bananas with thread tape and that should take care of the leak.


----------



## malt and barley blues (9/5/15)

Thread tape won't stop it.


----------



## droid (9/5/15)

kinda looks like the washer isn't bedding onto the flat part of the keg


----------



## spog (9/5/15)

droid said:


> kinda looks like the washer isn't bedding onto the flat part of the keg


What droid said,try some rubber 'o' rings or raid the kitchen for a silicone baking mat and make some out of that.


----------



## jimmy_jangles (9/5/15)

flange nuts with a silicone washer ( make sure it's food grade), i had dramas sealing my birko urn when i changed the tap, i tried a few things, but ended up using loxeal 58.11


----------



## Maheel (9/5/15)

get a 1" valve and nipple off ebay and some ss bits like nuts etc as need

drill bigger and correct hole

fill your cube FASTER !!

problem solved


----------



## jhsbaker (11/5/15)

Trying to get some 1in threaded pipe but everything I have seen has an unthreaded section in the middle. And idea where I can get it from? All the hydraulic shops are closed by the time I finish work so would like to get online. I live in Brisbane BTW.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/5/15)

You can get brass parallel thread from Bunnings.


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/5/15)

This pull through solder bulk head would probably be the best solution https://www.brewhardware.com/product_p/ptbulkhead.htm


----------



## koots (11/5/15)

That's leaking through the threads mate, need to go nuts with the tape as when we brewers fit these things to kegs we don't use proper bulkheads therefore the o ring only seals between your washer and the kettle.


----------



## takai (11/5/15)

Weld a bulkhead onto it, be done with it. Wont leak again.


----------



## antiphile (11/5/15)

Another possible source for threaded tube/pipe is a plumbing supply place (Reece Plumbing Supplies is where I got 22 mm tube, but they will be worth a call to see what larger sizes they may stock).


----------



## goid (12/5/15)

What's attached to the inside off the pot? The inside of my pots are the point I seal mine. If you get that right there is no need for silcone washer on the outside.
when I have had to install a washer I put a silcone seal on both sides to prevent leaking.


----------



## AJS2154 (13/5/15)

Jaames,

Since the subject of flanges has been covered, I might stick only to my area where I actually have a working knowledge. Disaster recovery.

A bumbling home handy man like myself, and evidentally you too, should have a roll of silicone tape. Also known as emergency or rescue tape, it is always on hand at my place to "finesse" those little issues that arise due to poor planning etc.

You can get a roll at Bunnies for $15 I think. You can check it out here:

https://www.rescuetape.com/silicone-tape-uses

It is rated up to 200 celcius and may well work to fix your poblem. Wrap it around the threaded nipple and it will weld itself into shape and cover the hole. Put it right against the kettle wall.

A simple, but possibly effective method to fix a leak as described, is to go buy a roll of plumbers' tape. Get the yellow stuff that is rated to, I think 200 degrees. Roll a long strip, fold it onto itself once or twice and and then roll it up and down on your leg to make it into a sausage shape. You repeat the process until you have built up a fairly significant amount, then coil it around the threaded nipple until it covers the hole. It is an old plumbers trick (I worked for Reece for several years). 

Good luck and....... as you say, measure once, cut twice!


----------

